# Windscreen Replacement - a cautionary tale



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

You know how just when you think you've got everything sorted, that life has this nasty habit of nipping up and biting you on the bum? 

Well, that's just happened to us. Last summer we had our screen replaced by Autoglass after a stone punched a neat hole in it. All seemed to be well, until we went down to Hambiltons at Preston for the annual habitation, and they discovered that the screen was leaking one side. Peter Hambilton mentioned that it would be less likely to leak if they had fitted a new rubber at the same time, instead of cleaning the old one out, and that ought to be the procedure.

So it went back to Autoglass in Carlisle, who took it all out again, and resealed it. According to their manual, it didn't need a new rubber. OK, took it away, and all over the autumn, when the weather threw it down, the original point of leak was dry. As we came round to spring, we had made plans to hange the internal layout, and had talked to Hambiltons about what we would have done. A complete upholstery job was part of the package.

While checking out how we would get the carpet off the dashboard pillar, I found that it was wet. Peter confirmed that the other side of the screen was to blame, and back we go again to Autoglass, this time with a new windscreen rubber. The screen was taken out again, resealed and put back in, under warranty. 

However, this week, I got around to taking off the carpet along the front plywood section - and guess what? Not only is it wet, but the plywood has rotted right through where the screen has been leaking in the front RH corner. It has obviously been leaking there right from the first replacement, about 9 months ago. As far as I can see it is still leaking.

The van is now going down to Hambiltons next week for the original planned work + a complete replacement of the plywood section + a fourth windscreen refitting. It has to go this week as it's a planned slot, and I don't want to miss it. Although the work Autoglass have done is covered by their warranty, I'm not sure I have any faith in their workmanship, and I don't want to have new upholstery put in while there is the possibility of it being ruined. 

I have no doubt that Autoglass will try to wriggle out of their responsibilities, and I have kept a note of all relevant details, and will get a report from Hambiltons to chase them with, but it is very disappointing when a company like Autoglass will not accept that specialist knows more than they do.

(Note to Merctoby - perhaps your condensation is not condensation ?)

I'll keep ypu posted on developments.

Smick


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Having seen the amount of condensation on some screens I would suspect the cause of the rot, to be just that or the screen has been leaking a lot longer than you suspect the ply used is marine quality and to rot in 9 months seems hard to swallow, so i think there has been condensation over a number of years, exterior silver screen are worth their.
Geo weight in gold


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Smick
Have a look at my album (page 2) and you will see what condensation can do to that flimsy bit of 6mm plywood mate.... I suspect that yours looks similar. No doubt the windscreen leak has not helped but as Geo has said the damage will be a cumulative thing over an extended period of time.
Let us know how you get on though mate :lol: 

Keith


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Windscreen replacement*

Oh no, Keith, mine's much worse than that ! The whole right hand front has delaminated to such a degree that it's like separate sheets of paper.....blotting paper!

Condensation may well be a part of it, but examining it carefully, it looks like the last few months have really accelerated it. Added to which, the carpet has never felt damp before, let alone saturated as it is (was) now.

It may well be that we would have had to do it eventually, but I am certain that nine months of fairly heavy rainfall in the Lakes - and elsewhere on our travels - has not helped the situation one little bit.

Never mind - better found now than in three months time when we have been restored.

Smick


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

A cautionary story for us all - IF you don't succeed in getting them to fit a new rubber surround maybe this stuff is the answer to leaks :-
http://www.captaintolley.co.uk/htdocs/navigation.html


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*hymer front screen , !!*

hello guy,s

thank,s for all the reply,s much appreciated . been round the camper the last couple of day,s 
kid,s are alway,s up to no good , see a camper and they cannot keep their hands off . but beside,s doing lot,s of up grade,s comfort being the one with priority .
have noticed may be keith bearkit . my hymer has at the bottom of the screen dead centre that is . a gap i thought it was a joint and the joint sleeve has gone missing ? but come to think of it ! rubber,s are complete now are they not ? no join,s at all !.but any way this is where the water has come in .
thank,s again guy,s 
take care all , have fun , oh well back to the camer camper do some more , it,s a great hobby,
denton.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> A cautionary story for us all - IF you don't succeed in getting them to fit a new rubber surround maybe this stuff is the answer to leaks :-
> http://www.captaintolley.co.uk/htdocs/navigation.html


I think we will try this, our windscreen has been leaking in the corners, been back under the 3 month warranty last year, it was ok for a while but has started leaking again, worth a try anyway thanks,

I hope you get yours sorted out soon Smick, keep us informed how things progress,

Anne & Tony


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

In response to Merctoby's comment about the joint in the rubber at bottom centre - No, that's how the windscreen rubber is supplied. The fitter has to glue it together prior to fitting, and there isn't a sleeve fitted over it. 

Mine has leaked at top corners on both sides - possibly because the screen did not go in straight, but had the bottom corners put in first. Hence pressure at the top = gap which they tried to fill up with mastic. When that shrank, holes developed.

Smick


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

It was for this very same reason we didn't want our windscreen changed when we got a small deep stone chip in it.

Quite a deep stone chip to top right of centre of windscreen.
Phoned autoglass and they came to inspect /fix it, (sharp intake of breath) If I try to fix that it will craze all over and fall out!! said the man.
I will order a new screen, will take about a week. 
I didn't want a new screen if possible, we had had a replacement window job done on overcab window in our old Bedford CF and it always leaked after that.
Not happy, but what can you do when the expert says it was too risky?

Just by chance at the Driffield show later that week an independent chap fixed the screen, perfect job, "It didn't craze or fall out" charged our insurance. 
He told us the windscreen chap from autoglass stood to make about £500 for replacing the screen

Incidently when we phoned the insurance to tell them what we had had done they couldn't have been less interested had we told them we needed a new van.

But the point of it was I DIDN'T want a new screen. We are very happy with the repair and only time will tell if it "falls out or crazes"

Angie


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Winscreen replacement*

Interesting point Angie - especially that they stand to make about £500! Don't think they will after they've had to put it in half a dozen times!

Ho hum - went out to check progress this evening as it is p*****g down here, and RHS of the front curtain is wet, having been dry yesterday, so I'm not dreaming it.

Anyway, I'm relying on Peter Hambilton and his merry men to sort things out. Off to Preston at 0645.

Smick


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Peter Hambiltons place could be the venue of a 'meet' :wink: . . . I'm off there on Thurs to have the drop down bed springs & rams replaced


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Got a deep bullseye stonechip in my A class screen a few months back. Autoglass came to see it and repaired it without problems. He did, however, warn me that it might crack as he did it, and if so, a new screen would be needed. Luckily it didnt crack ! If it had, I might have had to fit that new windscreen I have at the back of my garage, bought off eBay for £10 !!!!!


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Thought I'd bring everyone up to date with the latest episode in this sorry saga.

As you probably remember, it's been quite dry for a while, so after Hambiltons had replaced the dashboard, and Autoglass had come out again to Hambiltons and clogged the screen rubber up with yet more black Arbormast, things seemed to be getting better. 

We went off to Regal and had the van re-upholstered. When it next rained...water was appearing on top of the dashboard, soaking the plywood, the new piece of carpet that we had bound, and the new curtain on the RHS of the screen was damp.

Rang Autoglass - and I was very polite - and they sugggested that as we were in the Midlands, we went to the Leicester branch who specialised in bus and coach screens. So a quick trip of 48 miles from the site, and we went and spent an hour listening to two technicians who explained that this was the only sealant they could use, and the previous team had put too much in, so they dragged it all out, got the rubber to sit down tight, did a water test and all seemed fine.

Since then it's been dry...but when it threw it down yesterday, I went out to the van and the area is wet again. Have since had a long chat with Peter Hambilton whose opinion of Autoglass is "****" . (fill in as appropriate) He believes that they are using the wrong sealant for the screen, and that probably we will have to have yet another new rubber for the screen. Autoglass seem to have no idea that there are other sealants better suited to fibreglass bodies which probably flex more than steel, and they have very little clue about anything other than the "Company way".

Currently, I am sitting here waiting for Autoglass Warranty department to ring me with what they plan to do next. The warranty is a "For life" - as long as I own the vehicle, they'll fix it.....

Seems like I'm headed for the Small Claims court at present. Has anyone got any suggestions as to a company that can actually DO this job ?


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Thought you'd like to hear the latest on the saga...

After sending a long letter to Autoglass Warranty Department, they requested that I get a report done by a specialist, to "prove" that there was still a problem with the screen.

Back to Hambiltons, where Peter duly produced report saying that the screen leaked, that Autoglass were using the wrong sealant, and that until they used another new windscreen rubber and Wurth Dab Off sealant, things weren't going to get better. This was forwarded to Autoglass, with a note that so far I have driven 580 miles to a variety of locations suggested by them as a solution, purchased a new windscreen rubber, had half the dashboard replaced, and generally run up a bill of > £400 because of their lack of competence. (All this couched in very diplomatic language - no point in letting rip yet)

We then went off to Scotland for a few days, and got back to find that they are asking Hambiltons to do the work, and paying for the work, the sealant and the 2nd windscreen rubber. Have provisionally booked the van in, but then a sudden thought struck me. 8O

*If I accept their offer to let Hambiltons to do the work, am I then allowing them to get away with not meeting my out of pocket expenses ? What I mean is, will accepting a part settlement prevent me from pursuing them in a Small Claims court if they then decide not to meet my expenses claim ? *

Would appreciate any legal opinions on this before I commit myself. Am rather tempted to refuse the offer unless they come up with a full settlement up front rather than try to pursue it later.

Also after Hambiltons do the work, the warranty will then be with Hambiltons, not Autoglass whose warranty is for the life of the vehicle as long as you own it. (Mind you, having the warranty with Peter would be considerably more re-assuring than with Autoglass)

I have to say that I absolutely hate having to complain and complain - why can't they just say "Sorry, we got it wrong, we'll meet your costs."

Smick


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

As I see it your circustances are unchanged, you originaly contracted with Autoglass, and have followed their requests to the letter, it is they who have asked Hambiltons to do the rectification work, ie they have brought in a subcontractor, so any warranty would still be with Autoglass,
for example if you were to complain to hambiltons about anything he could say go away i was working for Autoglass not you :!: 
Geo


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Geo - point taken.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Just one comment when having a new screen fitted the vehicle should be then left for 24 hours to allow the screen to settle. I know thi as mine has just been done and I was told this by the fitters.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, the saga appears to be resolved. I took the van to Hambiltons, where Peter and his merry men had the screen out, cleaned to aperture, and put it back in using Dab Off as the sealant. Two weeks have elapsed - with, as you may have noticed - a fair amount of rain. 

No leaks have been found, and I think that we're home and dry to coin a phrase. Thanks to the staff at Hambiltons for their patience and persistence.

To make it better, Autoglass have not only paid the Hambilton bill, but also my expenses. It's cost them about £600 - can't think there's been lot of profit in the job for them. Perhaps diplomacy does work after all. 

However, would have preferred it to be right the first time - been a long journey!


----------

